# Bring these two dull products together and get my money



## axtstern (Jul 26, 2018)

Ebay is recently flooded with EF to EOS M speedboosters.
Made to poorest standards and not having any electronics inside they are probably a step backwards....
But they show it can be done. Why is no real fine optics company jumping on the train to build a quality speedbooster with full lens feature support?


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 27, 2018)

https://www.canonnews.com/speedbooster-coming-to-ef-m-soon

this popped up in a google search for ef-m speedbosters 

it would indeed be interesting


----------



## hne (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh snap! Time to buy a used EOS M fast before the rest of the market catches up to the news!

Or wait for a FF mirrorless. Size ain't no argument when you have that 85L dangling off the EF-M adapter. Tried it. Ridiculous.


----------



## axtstern (Jul 27, 2018)

I agree, the 85L 1.2 Grapefruit is a heavy add on for an M... but a 70-200 4.0 IS that behaves like 70 200 2.8 IS for half the money and half the weight?


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 27, 2018)

would a speedbooster also work for EF-S lenses?
or would it shrink the image circle? i don't know how it works...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> would a speedbooster also work for EF-S lenses?
> or would it shrink the image circle? i don't know how it works...



The speedbooster acts like a magnifying glass, concentrating the image over a smaller area. So, it will shrink the image circle.


----------



## axtstern (Jul 27, 2018)

I assume that crop factor lenses from Sigma and Tamron will show dark corner, Canon EFS might even collide with the glas in the speedbooster


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 30, 2018)

axtstern said:


> I agree, the 85L 1.2 Grapefruit is a heavy add on for an M... but a 70-200 4.0 IS that behaves like 70 200 2.8 IS for half the money and half the weight?



the 70-200 f4 would be the lens fuji already has: 50-140 f2.8, which would be awesome and actually make me buy one


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 31, 2018)

hne said:


> Size ain't no argument when you have that 85L dangling off the EF-M adapter. Tried it. Ridiculous.



Indeed it is very ridiculous, but a fun combination which I have used in anger - see (the first part of at least) http://www.everyothershot.com/canon-ef-m-28mm-f3-5-macro-stm-quick-review/


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 28, 2018)

https://www.canonnews.com/speedbooster-coming-to-ef-m-soon
_Update: Viltrox got back to us very quickly with confirmation that this adapter will be released in the next 2-3 months. _

well...it's been 2-3 months...any news on this?
for those of you who go to photokina: can you swing by the viltrox stand and shake them a bit?


----------



## andrei1989 (Oct 17, 2018)

apparently viltrox had a prototype at photokina 
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/61724031

rumored launch date is end of the month with a price of ~180$
this plus a 50 1.8 makes for a half priced alternative to the recent 32 1.4 

the adapter is already listed on the chinese page of viltrox, but not the english one...

_Edit 20.10: it's listed also on the english website _


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 2, 2018)

it's finally here! 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-VI...h=item33f8a20590:g:enoAAOSwyWxb3Gn8:rk:2:pf:0

i'm sure more of these will appear on ebay and eventually on amazon


----------

